# Question for ya.



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

OK so I've posted what's going on with my ex. so let me ask you this. she has been using third party contact through Facebook these people are in Texas. I have know them for over ten years. And they have NEVER meet her other than emails and facebook. Do I keep these people as my friends on FB or do I dump them? 

Why do I ask this? simple I don't know if I can trust them they did send me all her PM's she sent to them but are they doing the same with mine?


Also when she left for NY she left her dog a big dog in the back yard. this dog is outside 24/7 I don't know if its being feed even though I contacted Animal control and her friend across the street said and I quote: Her ex husband called didnt he? well he is her Ex and has a restraining order. UH FYI I'm still married to her and their is NO restraing order. but if that dog dies in the back yard who do think LE will come after?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm confused. 

What do you mean they send you all her PMs and are they doing the same with yours? What am I missing here? Please elaborate. Did they send you something bad? 

Where is this dog from? Huh?


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Its her dog and she left it when she took off back to NY. its in a back yard 24/7 in the 100 plue degree heat everyday. The dog is in Orlando Fl. Animal control isn't going to do squat because of the nebby lady across the street.

She was sending them messages on FB telling them "well my buddies wife" whats going on where she is and what not. I recived all of the messages and the one that hurt the most was when she said the love we shared was a lie and that she never loved me. I asked them to remove her from their friends list and I got. YOU NEED TO MAN UP! 

Does that make it more clear for you?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear you heard that BS in her letters.

As for the dog--yes, call someone. That poor dog is out in the hot sun. NOT healthy.


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Sorry to hear you heard that BS in her letters.
> 
> As for the dog--yes, call someone. That poor dog is out in the hot sun. NOT healthy.


that's just it. I did and Animal control is doing NOTHING! I feel like I'm being set up for another charge. I even called the director of AC and as of today still have not a call back from him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the dog in your yard or elsewhere???


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Is the dog in your yard or elsewhere???


This. Who's yard is the dog in, and where do you live? And did you own the dog together, as in, did it reside in your house, even if it was "hers"?

As far as the FB friends go... If they're p!ssing you off, then delete them. It's not rocket science.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

The dog was her and still is hers. It's at her house that now sits empty as I post. She left for ny and left the dog there. so now im sure its sitting in the back yard of her home in orlando fl.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Take the dog. Jump over the fence and take the dog. Here's it's illegal to leave an animal outside unattended for more than 90 minutes when it's more than 90 degrees out. If anyone has a problem with you taking the animal, press charges against them for animal cruelty.


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

RLG I can't go there unless I have LE escort. Please refer to my easter posting it will explain. It has become all to clear to me. Here in floriduh if your female you can get away with just about anything.


----------

